# Mara x poor Cleaning instructions



## Steve0183

Today I performed my first weekly clean on my Mara X.

All was going well performing the back flush

"put 1 bag of puly into the blind basket and then flush for 10 seconds then stop for 10 seconds, ten times".

Then it came to the next stage "remove portafilter and rinse".

Although it seems obvious now, it didn't mention there is a build up of pressure in the basket and lowering the handle releases that pressure.

Subsequently the moment I removed the portafilter the thing exploded as it released the built up pressure, sending the hot cleaning solution in to my face and all over my arms, along with the shower screen and seal across the kitchen!!

I went through the instructions again wondering what I had done wrong but no where does it tell you how to remove the pressure.

I hope this may help anyone else who is new to owning one of these. The cleaning solution stings like mad if you get it in your eyes so be warned!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Steve0183 - I don't get it, sorry.

"put 1 bag of puly into the blind basket and then flush for 10 seconds then stop for 10 seconds, ten times".

What did you do in order to perform "stop for 10 seconds"? How did you "stop"? Didn't you put the lever all the way down or something? Putting the lever down "I.e.: stop for 10 seconds" releases the pressure.


----------



## Doram

Steve0183 said:


> Subsequently the moment I removed the portafilter the thing exploded as it released the built up pressure, sending the hot cleaning solution in to my face and all over my arms, along with the shower screen and seal across the kitchen!!
> 
> I went through the instructions again wondering what I had done wrong but no where does it tell you how to remove the pressure.
> 
> I hope this may help anyone else who is new to owning one of these. The cleaning solution stings like mad if you get it in your eyes so be warned!





MediumRoastSteam said:


> What did you do in order to perform "stop for 10 seconds"? How did you "stop"? Didn't you put the lever all the way down or something? Putting the lever down "I.e.: stop for 10 seconds" releases the pressure.


 ^^^^ This.

And after backflushing with chemicals, you will need to lube the cam. @DavecUK will show you:


----------



## Dallah

Steve0183 said:


> Today I performed my first weekly clean on my Mara X.


 Weekly? Seems a bit overkill. How much coffee are you putting through the machine? I was sure I read that the E61 group needed daily water backflushing and monthly detergent backflushing; assuming a reasonable domestic consumption.


----------



## Steve0183

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Steve0183 - I don't get it, sorry.
> 
> "put 1 bag of puly into the blind basket and then flush for 10 seconds then stop for 10 seconds, ten times".
> 
> What did you do in order to perform "stop for 10 seconds"? How did you "stop"? Didn't you put the lever all the way down or something? Putting the lever down "I.e.: stop for 10 seconds" releases the pressure.


 No my machine seems to have 3 positions

1st is a off position where the handle always goes to.

2nd position up to pump

3rd position feels like it is against a spring where you have to push fully down which releases pressure and once you let go of the handle it goes back to position 1.


----------



## Steve0183

Dallah said:


> Weekly? Seems a bit overkill. How much coffee are you putting through the machine? I was sure I read that the E61 group needed daily water backflushing and monthly detergent backflushing; assuming a reasonable domestic consumption.


 I make roughly 4 to 8 double espresso a day.

As for cleaning im just doing what the manual said lol


----------



## Steve0183

> 18 hours ago, Doram said:
> 
> ^^^^ This.
> 
> And after backflushing with chemicals, you will need to lube the cam. @DavecUK will show you:


 I didn't know anything about lubing.

The manual says that the Coffee oils do it?

This is what I mean though, from a novice point of view the place where most users get their info from would be the manual, but it's clear that there are different opinions?


----------



## profesor_historia

Steve0183 said:


> I didn't know anything about lubing.
> The manual says that the Coffee oils do it?
> This is what I mean though, from a novice point of view the place where most users get their info from would be the manual, but it's clear that there are different opinions?
> <img alt="1059134768_Screenshot_20210214-121011_SamsungNotes.thumb.jpg.6470f63a46d961995b3a2d246442f22b.jpg" data-fileid="53007" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/1059134768_Screenshot_20210214-121011_SamsungNotes.thumb.jpg.6470f63a46d961995b3a2d246442f22b.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I am bit confused, it's a very easy process: https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html
I have to say 10 times it seems a lot to me.


----------



## DavecUK

My reviews are a good source of information, often boring (because they are mainly to inform) but worth a read.


----------



## Doram

Steve0183 said:


> I didn't know anything about lubing.
> 
> The manual says that the Coffee oils do it?


 Wow, it does say that coffee oils will lubricate the cam after 10-20 shots.

Well, I missed that in the manual, and all I know is it's common practice to lube the cam with silicone grease after backflushing an E61 lever group with chemicals (as seen in @DavecUK's and many other videos on line). This is what I have been doing since I got mine last September, but maybe you can just let the lubrication occur naturally from coffee oils? You can try it yourself and see how it goes, or ask the experts for their opinion. I am sure you will have noticed, if you have done the backflushing correctly, that the lever squeaks right after because the chemicals remove the cam lubrication. I always lubricate mine right after to make it smooth again. It's not hard to do, but of course it would be easier not to if you can get away with it. I will keep lubing mine. 🙂


----------



## Dallah

I think this is a case of ignore the manual and go with the experts such as @DavecUK The oils from the coffee are most definitely not enough to lubricate the cam. Just think of it logically. When you clean the grouphead with detergent it removes all the oils from the cam. So for the next few shots until the oils from the coffee build up, your cam will be rubbing metal on metal. That will lead to premature wear on the cam and the parts of the grouphead it runs against. Just the tiniest amount of food safe lube (most recommended is Molykote 111) is all that is needed. Especially if you are backflushing with detergent weekly.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Doram - If you read on, it also says Father Christmas is real! 😂😂🤣🤣 - honestly, don't always believe what the manual says. Yes, it "might" do it, but you will also be wondering why your E61 cams, valves and pins have worn out prematurely in a few years time.


----------



## Steve0183

DavecUK said:


> My reviews are a good source of information, often boring (because they are mainly to inform) but worth a read.


 I wouldn't say boring!

They may be boring to someone who isn't interested in coffee but not to someone who is interested in the hobby.

I personally feel a lot of this information should be in the manual though. It doesn't mention there are 3 positions for the group owner so I've just used the neutral and pour position as i never knew the full stop position was there!

The cleaning cycle time is obviously also incorrect and so is the information about lubing.

I personally think for the money spent they should at least provide correct instructions otherwise someone is going to get hurt


----------



## Steve0183

Dallah said:


> I think this is a case of ignore the manual and go with the experts such as @DavecUK The oils from the coffee are most definitely not enough to lubricate the cam. Just think of it logically. When you clean the grouphead with detergent it removes all the oils from the cam. So for the next few shots until the oils from the coffee build up, your cam will be rubbing metal on metal. That will lead to premature wear on the cam and the parts of the grouphead it runs against. Just the tiniest amount of food safe lube (most recommended is Molykote 111) is all that is needed. Especially if you are backflushing with detergent weekly.


 I'm happy to only back flush once a month if that's the general consensus. I thought I was doing the right thing to look after the machine 🤣



MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Doram - If you read on, it also says Father Christmas is real! 😂😂🤣🤣 - honestly, don't always believe what the manual says. Yes, it "might" do it, but you will also be wondering why your E61 cams, valves and pins have worn out prematurely in a few years time.


 Father Christmas is real isn't he? What are you saying his not? 🥺🥺🥺

Like I say its easy enough once you know the information on what to do, but when you initially start you expect to get the basics on how to look after a product from the manufacturers manual. What is in this manual is just plain wrong.


----------



## Doram

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Doram - If you read on, it also says Father Christmas is real! 😂😂🤣🤣 - honestly, don't always believe what the manual says. Yes, it "might" do it, but you will also be wondering why your E61 cams, valves and pins have worn out prematurely in a few years time.


 I did say I will keep lubing mine...

I am also glad I didn't read the manual up till now. Thanks for ruining Christmas for me though. 🤪🎅


----------



## Steve0183

> 18 minutes ago, profesor_historia said:
> 
> I am bit confused, it's a very easy process:


 Thanks for that. It is very clear in that video


----------



## DavecUK

Steve0183 said:


> I personally feel a lot of this information should be in the manual though. It doesn't mention there are 3 positions for the group owner so I've just used the neutral and pour position as i never knew the full stop position was there!


 I can't comment on the other stuff and it's why I put a disclaimer in my reviews. The manufacturers instructions are what they are and I cannot say don't follow them, for obvious reasons. What I can say is what I do.

I must admit though to a bit of confusion as to the 3 positions, i have said on more occasions than I care to remember, there are no official 3 positions. There is the full up pour position and the full down vent position by design....people might say...ah do this and ahh do that, but it's not designed like that. not venting the group properly can lead to injury...so make sure you do!

I recently conducted a lever test, where I intentionally pulled the lever down on a professional rated "double spring" commercial lever group, to remove the portafilter from that situation is incredibly dangerous, especially if you don't want to wait a very, very long time. To remove it quickly, a great deal of care and precautions must be taken. On an E61 group you will never need to be in that position if you vent it properly with the lever.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Steve0183 said:


> Thanks for that. It is very clear in that video


 Another one. Avoid descaling the machine. Prevention is better than remedy. Some manuals say you should descale, some manufacturers say descaling should be only be done by pros.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

DavecUK said:


> not venting the group properly can lead to injury...so make sure you do!


 That's exactly what happened to OP!



DavecUK said:


> I recently conducted a lever test, where I intentionally pulled the lever down on a professional rated "double spring" commercial lever group, to remove the portafilter from that situation is incredibly dangerous, especially if you don't want to wait a very, very long time


 Welcome to the world of levers! The other one is to be careful when releasing the lever after cocking it. If you don't have a well made puck or no PF engaged, the lever will spring back at full force. There was a member here who had a chin injury - could've been much worse - because the lever came back up and literally hit him in the face.


----------



## Steve0183

It is exactly what happened and you would not believe how explosive it was!

Everyday is a learning day!

I'm going to spend some time watching some of daves videos if i can find them. I don't tend to use YouTube that often as the adverts really annoy me, but I'll grin and bear them for a bit haa haa.

I'm also going to see if i can find some of that grease.


----------



## DavecUK

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That's exactly what happened to OP!
> 
> Welcome to the world of levers! The other one is to be careful when releasing the lever after cocking it. If you don't have a well made puck or no PF engaged, the lever will spring back at full force. There was a member here who had a chin injury - could've been much worse - because the lever came back up and literally hit him in the face.


 Although @Steve0183 @MediumRoastSteam is referring to a completely different type of lever to yours (a commercial spring lever), the only way you will injure your chin you yours is if you trip over and fall on the lever somehow. Mine was a dangerous test with a of a commercial lever system configured for professional use.


----------



## Doram

Steve0183 said:


> I'm going to spend some time watching some of daves videos if i can find them. I don't tend to use YouTube that often as the adverts really annoy me, but I'll grin and bear them for a bit haa haa.
> 
> I'm also going to see if i can find some of that grease.


 You don't need to watch any ads, review and videos here: https://coffeeequipment.reviews.wordpress,com/2020/03/10/lelit-marax-review-in-progress/

And while most use Molikote 111 grease, you can use a different brand for half the price that works just as well, for instance: https://www.amazon.co.uk/FilterLogi...ywords=silicone+grease&qid=1613308815&sr=8-11

Or: FilterLogic CFL651 Silicone Grease, 100g Lubricant - Universal, Multi Purpose | eBay (same thing on eBay).


----------



## Steve0183

You are a star 🌟 !

Page bookmarked!! I'll get some of the molikote. End of the day if I'm only having to use a small amount every month it will last ages anyway


----------



## DavecUK

I think someone bought 100g for £10.99 delivered, can't remember who, but it's a great price and a 100g tube may well last you a lifetime if you are in your 40s


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Steve0183 said:


> It is exactly what happened and you would not believe how explosive it was!
> 
> Everyday is a learning day!
> 
> I'm going to spend some time watching some of daves videos if i can find them. I don't tend to use YouTube that often as the adverts really annoy me, but I'll grin and bear them for a bit haa haa.
> 
> I'm also going to see if i can find some of that grease.


 Yeah... if you left the lever half way.... man, about 8 bar pressure if not more released over a split second. Such event is also known as a portafilter sneeze. Dangerous thing and often redecorates your kitchen for you (imagine if you had coffee in it!)

For completeness and information, The other "lever" dave was alluding too was this:

https://www.coffeeforums,co.uk/topic/54515-new-1-group-lever-from-acs-vostok-1-group/?do=embed&comment=816445&embedComment=816445&embedDo=findComment

Very different from the little lever which operates the group on an E61 design. 👍. Unlike the E61, those spring lever machines don't release the pressure (and consequently don't need to and cannot be backflushed). You need to wait until the group is fully depressurised before removing the portafilter, otherwise you'll end up with he dreaded, well you know, portafilter sneeze!


----------



## draeroheli

Thank you guys for the useful information. I agree that manual does not cover or explain in details. The manufacturer assumes that we consumers who purchased E61 Group Head have already knew some basic principles as an Intermediate users. They should mention clearly that the consumers should watch the videos. My machine is Lelit MaraX PL62X. Lelit Insider YouTube Channel run by their Italian Engineers. That Channel teaches us how to descale the boilers for Technicians and clearly says not for Consumers. Many useful topics are shown including how to service or lubricate E61 Group Head and many many more.


----------

